# 2001 AM Sample Exam



## heath014 (Apr 4, 2010)

2001 sample exam

115 solution, where does the 64 come from in the numerator?

126 solution, the equation is P = h*Q/ eff, it looks like they solve for P= h*SG/ eff

I don't have the errata for the 2001 Sample exam, so it might be a misprint. Not sure.

Thanks guys!


----------



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont have 01 ncees..but for errata you could go to ppi website..

you could also post the whole question for us to check.


----------

